

Ask HN: Product Design for glove - annapurna

My friend and I have developed a wearable glove that works as a mouse. The glove is functionally sound and I would now like to focus on the aesthetic part of it.<p>Does anyone have any advice on how we could move ahead? I have been planning to approach design firms and attend meetups (a quick search did not bring any interesting ones in Toronto). Any one been through this experience?
======
vitovito
Hi, I mentored wearable keyboardless keyboard startup AirType last semester,
and I've worn an Essential Reality P5 Glove.

Fashion, textile, and industrial design happen offline, to the degree that
people only learn about trunk shows from visiting the hosting boutique in
advance. No Facebook event listings, no meetup groups.

You want to talk to fashion accessory designers, textile designers, and
industrial designers, to even get an idea of the kind of possibilities there
are. If you get serious about you'll want all of them in the room at once.

You'll probably have a hard time finding someone with experience working
directly in the materials you need, especially if you're trying to make your
device more like a glove and less like a gauntlet, but there are people out
there.

This person, for example: [http://creativemornings.com/talks/kate-
hartman](http://creativemornings.com/talks/kate-hartman)

Or this person: [http://research.ocadu.ca/socialbody/blog/toronto-
wearables-m...](http://research.ocadu.ca/socialbody/blog/toronto-wearables-
meetup-11-marisa-ranalli)

Or this person:
[http://www.erinlewis.ca/Home.html](http://www.erinlewis.ca/Home.html)

Design firms aren't likely to take you seriously unless you have five figures
as an opening spend on what you could get out a few hours of conversations and
a lot of playing around, but you will eventually need actual expertise. When
searching online, "soft electronics," "fashionable technology," "wearable
electronics," and the like are better terms for the integration expertise, but
you'll need to go offline for the rest of it. Sewing classes, your local
fashion institute, etc.

Good luck!

------
cursed
For what it's worth, someone's developed the mouse for your finger already:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mycestro/mycestrotm-
the...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mycestro/mycestrotm-the-next-
generation-3d-mouse)

------
LarryMade2
Id first do a little bit of research for yourself, so you can get some
starting ideas of what you want... look at gloves and see what you like -
search for glove in google images, tumblr and pintrest - those are good places
to start.

